# Mossberg 835 good for turkey??



## Mossy0ak270

I'm new to turkey hunting and was considering this gun. It's a 835 12 ga with a 26" barrel in camo. They have it at wal-mart pretty cheap. I have a 835 Ulti-Mag in 28". I like the gun, but is this "Turkey Special" they have a good gun?


----------



## sniper13

*Yep*

 
Doesn't hurt me Quite as much as it does the bird. close though with the 3 1/2"shells.


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Why buy a new 835 Ulti-Mag?*



			
				Mossy0ak270 said:
			
		

> I'm new to turkey hunting and was considering this gun. It's a 835 12 ga with a 26" barrel in camo. They have it at wal-mart pretty cheap. I have a 835 Ulti-Mag in 28". I like the gun, but is this "Turkey Special" they have a good gun?



Since you already have a 12 ga 835 Ulti-Mag /w 28" bbl, you don't need to buy a WHOLE NEW 835 just to go turkey hunting. You actually have TWO options:
(I would recommend DOING BOTH!)

1) Just buy either the standard 835 Ulti-Mag "Ulti-Full Turkey Choke" or the Tru-Glo Turkey Choke for your current 835.
Both pattern real good out of my 835 Ulti-Mag.

2) Either buy the Tru-Glo Hi-Viz sights that stick/clamp on to the ventilated rib of your current 835 Ulti-Mag or _put either a "Red Dot" or a scope like either the Simmons Pro Diamond 1.5-5x32 or Bushnell Trophy 1.75-4.5x 32 on it.
The 835 Ulti-Mag is already "drilled & tapped" for scope mounts._
-----------------------------------------------------------

I was going to give a THIRD option of just buying the Camo "Turkey Special" bbl for your gun, but they don't offer it. Only the 28" length Vent-rib model (which you already have).
-----------------------------------------------------------

Since the barrels for the 835 Ulti-Mag are interchangeable, you can convert your gun to a "rifled slug barrel" for deer hunting by just buying the appropriate barrel shown below:
(This is a list of all the barrels from the web site.)
http://www.mossberg.com/acatalog/pricebarrels.htm

835® ULTI-MAG® BARRELS  
(handle  2 3/4", 3" and 3 1/2" shells)

Standard Ventilated-Rib

12 90831 28" VR  PORTED Accu-Mag Set Matte $162

12 92831 28" VR  PORTED Accu-Mag Set WOODLANDS CAMO $170


Slugsters  w/scope base

12 ga --# 90820-- 24" Integral Scope Base  PORTED--FULLY RIFLED BORE -- BLUE -- $162

12 ga --# 92830-- 24" Integral Scope Base  PORTED--FULLY RIFLED BORE -- Matte-- $162

12 ga--# 90720--24" Integral Scope Base  PORTED--FULLY RIFLED BORE--WOODLANDS CAMO-- $170

12 ga--# 96830--24" Integral Scope Base  PORTED--FULLY RIFLED BORE--Realtree HARDWOODS--$192


Slugsters w/rifle sights:  

12 ga--# 98802--24" Adj.  Fiber Optic rifle sights PORTED FULLY RIFLED BORE-- BLUE--$170

12 ga--# 92802--24" RIFLE SIGHTS PORTED FULLY RIFLED BORE--BLUE--$162

12 ga--# 92803--24" RIFLE SIGHTS PORTED  FULLY RIFLED BORE--WOODLANDS CAMO--$170
----------------------------------------------------

These are the specs for the "Turkey Special" they show on the Mossberg web site:
http://www.mossberg.com/pcatalog/model835.htm

835® TURKEY models

# 68231(shown above)  Features 12 ga. Pump Action, Woodlands Camo finish, synthetic stock, ported 24" VR overbored Accu-Mag barrel w/ Ulti-Full turkey choke tube and adjustable fiber optic sights .... MSRP $438 


#62235 w/ Mossy Oak® New Break-Up™ finish   ......MSRP $460 #62237 w/ Realtree® Hardwoods HD Green™ finish ..... MSRP $460
------------------------------------------------------

SPECIAL NOTE: (SAFETY WARNING!) 
NEVER try to fire ANY TYPE of shotgun SLUGS or SABOTS thru a standard Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag shotgun barrel designed for STANDARD shot-type shotgun shells. Due to the "Overbored" design of the barrel it is HIGHLY INACCURATE and could cause an UNSAFE CONDITION or damage the barrel/choke.
(This applies to ANY BRAND of shotgun with an OVERBORED/BACKBORED designed barrel.)
BTW: "BACKBORED" and "OVERBORED" are basically the SAME THING.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Mossy Oak,
The 835 Ulti-mag is a good turkey gun if you can stand the recoil. I had one for several years and tried to shoot 3 1/2" shells out of it. FORGET THAT !!!! That thing would rattle your fillings loose. I was looking at one at the Monroe Wal-Mart yesterday. Nice looking turkey gun for the money. Fully camoed, ported barrell and sights for less than $300. If you decide on getting one take this advice and get a Simms recoil pad to go on it, it'll make the recoil a little more tolerable.


----------



## Hoyt man

I turkey hunt with that same wal-mart special. Love it! First turkey I shot with it was hung up about 50 yards so I let her rip.needless to say that turkey is sitting here in my living room staring at me now. so dont feel the need in getting to close it can do it from a distance to. jason


----------



## ryano

listen to what these guys are saying about the recoil because they ARE NOT kidding..........that gun with a 3 1/2 inch turkey load kicks like a mule!!!!!!!!!!!

my cousin has one and I shot it a couple years back and it kicked me over backwards and out my wheelchair   

its a great gun, it patterns well but man.........its a little too much for me..........I use a Mossberg 500 and it seems to do the trick just fine.............

good luck and let us know what you final decision is


----------



## Craig Knight

*Mossberg 835*

I too will agree with the others,They kick like ELMOELMOELMO, with 3.5" shells. Thats why I no longer have one.


----------



## frankwright

Why get another shotgun, You already have a good one. I have never used a camo shotgun and I have had turkeys step almost on my legs.

If you want to pick up a 24" barrel to make your shotgun easier to carry in the turkey woods. I did a quick "google" search for "mossberg 835 barrel" and I found a bunch. New, used whatever you want. There are some on Ebay also.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=73955&item=7131122352&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## QuackAddict

It may kick but it will slam a gobbler.  I have an 835 and I only use it for turkeys.  It gets the job done and you won't hardly feel the kick when you lay that big gobbler down!


----------



## F250

I got rid of my 835 for 2 reasons.  First the well stated fact that it will kick worst than any firarm out there!!  Used it for Duck hunting, had to take a tyonol after every shot.  I mean every shot!  Second the safety system has a problem.  Mine would work good 9 out of ten times then it wouldn't, in the bad way!!  You could switch it on safe and it would still fire!!  Sold it to someone that planned to use it for Deer and Turkey!!


----------



## Derek

I got the 835 myself.  Performs great, but it will dislocate your shoulder with 3.5's.  I had to shoot a turkey wrong handed last year and boy did I pay for it since my shootin position wasn't as good.  I almost dropped the gun after the shot.


----------



## rip18

My wife must be right - I can be insensitive at times.  I've got an 835 & really don't notice the recoil, even with 3.5s.  I bought it on sale two years ago, & have shot ducks & 2 turkeys with it.  It is the first pump gun I ever owned (now own 2) & haven't had any problem with it - EXCEPT when I cleaned it last night - I accidentally took all the innards out without paying attention to how they came out...  I eventually figured out which side went up...

I took it up on the Tennesee River last year.  I left the gun in my pirogue on a clay bar while I set out decoys.  My dog went back to the boat & put a muddy paw right in the middle of the open action.  I cleaned it out the best I could.  When the greenhead came in, the gun didn't fire.  A quick pump, & it fired just fine.  I'm not sure a semi-auto would have gotten me that bird.

With the price I paid for that gun, it is more "disposable" than a Benelli - I don't worry about it as much in an Arkansas mud pit, a Georgia salt marsh, or pushing through a briar jungle.


----------



## Jestaholic

Found this thread and wanted to ask a couple of questions:


Does anyone have a 835 slugster barrel model 90720 that they would like to sell?
Does Simms make a recoil pad other than the slip on that will fit my 835 Woodland camo gun?

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Tench

*835*

For turkeys you cant go wrong with an 835. I have 2 of them. Ive got an older one I got in the early 90s with Mossy Oak treestand camo. In it I shoot 3-1/2  #5 winchester supremes thru a Kicks gobblin thunder choke tube .680. Out of the 2 guns this one is a turkey killin machine. Cant get the newer gun w/ ported barrel to pattern near as well. Oh and they do kick a little....


----------



## dixie

My wife must be right - I can be insensitive at times. I've got an 835 & really don't notice the recoil, even with 3.5s. I bought it on sale two years ago, & have shot ducks & 2 turkeys with it. It is the first pump gun I ever owned (now own 2) & haven't had any problem with it - EXCEPT when I cleaned it last night - I accidentally took all the innards out without paying attention to how they came out... I eventually figured out which side went up...
I'm with you on this Rip , I have one and yes, there's a big difference in the 2 3/4 shells and the 3 1/2 but, at least to me, there's not that much between the 3 and 3 1/2's I use a Hasting choke in it and it does me as good a job as the high dollar one do.


----------



## alex30808

I've got an 835 and have to say "You mean there is another shot gun company???"
I shoot 3.5" Win. #5 thru a C-n-C .670 (I think it's a .670 LOL)....and I dont notice the recoil that much either..but the factory choke bruised my cheek, shoulder and all the way across my chest to my sternum!!!! shootin the same load!!!!


----------



## Greg Tench

Derek said:
			
		

> I got the 835 myself.  Performs great, but it will dislocate your shoulder with 3.5's.  I had to shoot a turkey wrong handed last year and boy did I pay for it since my shootin position wasn't as good.  I almost dropped the gun after the shot.


                                                                                                                I know of what you speak brother!! Im a right hand shooter and had a turkey come in off my far left side and almost behind me. That put the stock of the gun on my bicept and after I pulled the trgger & came to my senses(and wiped blood from my busted nose) I saw the gobbler floppin. I KNOW who was hurtin worse,but at that moment it sure felt like a draw!!!!!


----------



## spraggins

835's kick like mules, the safety mechanisms are questionable...and i haven't seen one yet that will throw half as good a pattern as either of my two 870's. i have owned one, and shot a bunch of them. i'm infinately looking for the ultimate pattern, kind of a hobby. good luck w/ the mules!


----------



## Hooty Hoot

835`s kill on one end and wound on the other. I owned one long enough to shoot it once. I just don`t need to abuse myself just to prove I can take it. Don`t mean to knock someone elses stuff, But its to rough for me.     HH


----------



## Jestaholic

*Questions still looming...*



			
				Jestaholic said:
			
		

> Found this thread and wanted to ask a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a 835 slugster barrel model 90720 that they would like to sell?
> Does Simms make a recoil pad other than the slip on that will fit my 835 Woodland camo gun?
> 
> Thanks!


See questions above.....


----------



## Lostoutlaw

Ya'll killin me with these kind words about dat dang ole NO goof Fer nuttin gun


----------



## Greg Tench

Jestaholic said:
			
		

> See questions above.....


                                                                                                                      Jesta......As for question #1.......I dont, Question #2,I think they do make a recoil pad that attaches to the stock plate .


----------



## Buckhunter30

One of the best turkey guns ever made


----------



## wildman0517

I use mine for turkey, deer and duck, just add a recoil pad and your good to go, very reliable gun


----------



## sea trout

835 is great!!
I like mine!
yes the 3 n a half will kick yer rompus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but it will kill turkeys and coyotes like a hot knife thru butta!!

I agree with quackaddict, when u shoot a turkey you really don't even notice it.
but when I take a preseason day to shoot a few rounds......well lets just say I've learned now to put two oven mitts between my shoulder and the stockbutt..........and i'll still be black and blue with nerve damage!
fun though! i'm not tryin to scare anybody i'm just laughin out loud!


----------



## gregg

I've killed a pile of birds with mine, only gun I've used for turkey hunting in 20+ years......But Geez does it KICK, I won't even test fire the thing anymore, nope it is good to go, I know I don't really need the 3 1/2" shells, but they've worked so well to date I just deal with it....


----------



## dtala

I'd quit turkey hunting before I'd ever shoot another 3.5 turkey load thru an 835.....


----------



## rhbama3

Some events in life you never forget the feeling.... getting married, the birth of your child..... and the recoil of a 12 ga Mossberg pump with a 3.5 inch Turkey load with Max powder. It hurt. A lot.


----------



## Nannyman

Makes a fine boat anchor in light winds..


----------



## dtala

I patterned mine the first time and stopped at a local hunting store on the way home and sold it. I was skeered I would forget how bad it kicked and try to shoot it again later on......


----------



## Brad

I've seen a few picture on here of what a scoped 835 will do if not careful. I too have been "kissed" and trust me it leaves a mark.


----------



## six

Brad said:


> I've seen a few picture on here of what a scoped 835 will do if not careful. I too have been "kissed" and trust me it leaves a mark.


Mine gave me a hickey


----------



## Brad

Yes it sure did.


----------



## Curtis-UGA

I have killed a many with one shooting 3.5s. Recoil doesn't bother me too much. Switched to a 20 gauge two years ago because I wanted a light weight gun.


----------



## blt152

The 835 is a good reliable shotgun. With the many turkey chokes on the market it can be made into a long range turkey killer. The down side is it kicks like a mule on steroids!! I shoot the .12ga 3 1/2 inch but in a Remington 1187 Super Mag.


----------



## hawglips

I've been enjoying the 28 gauge the last few years.  But then I went out and bought another .410....


----------



## HGC1

I have 2 835s and they are work horses been through heck and back some say they are the worst on recoil but any pump you buy chambered in 3 1/2 is rough on the shoulder but my 14yr old son is a thin young man and he will pattern it and he shoots it well and I shoot a 10 ga single shot with intros no complaints when pulling the trigger on a gobbler. If the kicks bad on it drop to a 3 inch shell in it!! good luck!!


----------



## JohnK

I don't feel it shooting at a turkey or coyote, I don't even really hear it. Paper is a different matter. I missed a coyote shooting left handed last weekend, I hate to think of practicing left handed shots. (3 1/2" #4 buckshot)


----------



## deersled

shot 1...that's right, ONE 3 1/2" out of mine and been shooting 3" ever since. Great gun!


----------



## Jellyhead Joe

I have one and love it. It does kick bad, but I have to say that mag. blends in a 3.5 don't hold a candle to the recoil of a Winchester supreme 3.5. I have learned to sight it in with a light load, then fire one 3.5 to test my pattern.


----------



## Offroadtek

Buckhunter30 said:


> One of the best turkey guns ever made



WOW  7 1/2 years between post. What a pull back. I think this is a record.


----------



## strutlife

Wanna get the most out of your 835. Order you some Nitro Co 3.5 blends and shoot. I can guarantee you, you will have the upmost respect for recoil. If will definitely wake you up. I would about rather someone punch me in the shoulder. However, I will be shooting the 835 this coming turkey season with Nitro 3.5 7's and hevi 13 #7's wit a burris red dot and Sumtoy choke. Can't wait.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe

Why is this 2005 post floating around at the top of the board?


----------



## strutlife

Hot topic


----------



## watermedic

ANY 12 gauge pump or break action shotgun shooting 3 1/2 inch shells kills at both ends.

I have a Browning Cynergy that is worse that my 835 ever thought of being.

If you dont believe that come on over and I will let you compare!!


----------

